

The Story of Siri, by its founder [video] - ar7hur
https://wit.ai/blog/2014/12/18/adam-keynote

======
jud_white
Oct 4: Apple launches Siri

Oct 5: Steve Jobs dies

    
    
      One kind of side note. On October 5th, Steve Jobs died.
      He had been involved in a lot of the process leading up to it.
      We know that he was watching this launch from his house.
      I don't know what he thought about it, but I like to project
      that he saw it, said "It is good. This is the future, Apple's
      in the middle of it. I can go now." I don't know if that's true,
      but that's a projection that I like to put onto it.
    

I suppose this is the kind of statement you could expect from the creator of a
predictive personal assistant, but wow.

~~~
valleyer
I too found this extremely gratuitous.

------
bsaul
This video should be broadcasted to every politician remotely involved in
industry, job creation, research or education (yes, that means probably all of
them) to show how a succesful technology really is the (slow) product of an
entire ecosystem combined with great minds of all kinds.

------
tomphoolery
I thought the talk about Siri being a service orchestration engine was pretty
interesting. With the growing amount of internet services, and most
importantly, services competing within the same domain, perhaps the most
interesting web apps of the future will be mostly amalgamating the data
between these services in intelligent ways.

------
ar7hur
Synopsys:

    
    
        Walking backward in time, Adam discussed the technical
        history of Siri as well as how the vision of virtual
        personal assistants evolved over time. He wowed the 
        audience with a video from 1987 on a concept from Apple
        where predicted a Siri like device 24 years in the future
        and was only off by 2 weeks.

~~~
luxpir
Unfortunately brought 1980s gender prejudices with it. Siri and Cortana
defaulting to female voices? Way to miss an opportunity, market leaders.

~~~
ar7hur
In France, Siri has a male voice!

~~~
luxpir
Pas mal! But lurking beneath France's crisp white egalitarian shell lies a
deeply unequal, slime-ridden underbelly.

Still, every little helps.

~~~
acheyer
When designing Siri, the people involved crafted a backstory for Siri,
answering questions like "Is Siri a male or a female?", "Is Siri human,
computer, or something else?", "Is Siri an Apple employee (or what's the
relationship to Apple)", etc. You'll be happy to know that Siri was designed
to be neither male nor female, no matter what voice it speaks with -- ask it
and you will see...

------
ttflee
The ontology IDE was so amazing.

------
natch
"Sorry, because of its privacy settings, this video cannot be played here."

Is this only me? I'm not blocking cookies or anything like that.

~~~
ar7hur
Sorry about that, it should be fixed now. Can you please confirm?

~~~
juergen
works for me

